# Residency, taxation, banking, social security – Many questions! HELP!!!



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

Apologies in advance for the long post!

I have spent hours today researching on this and other forums but have not been able to find any clear answers to my red-tape questions. I’m sure no-one can answer everything I am about to ask but would hope that some people find themselves in similar situations so may perhaps be able to assist us in navigating the red-tape minefield we have found ourselves in since moving to Portugal.

Our situation:

-	My wife and I moved to Portugal 2 months ago. We are renting our house here long term. We do not have a property or address in the UK any more. We are staying here permanently.

-	My wife still works remotely full time for a UK company and will be going back to the UK about 6 times per year for a few days at a time to attend meetings. She is paid in sterling into her UK bank account and is currently still paying UK tax and National Insurance.

-	I am a self-employed IT consultant and have a limited company in the UK. I pay myself a small basic salary and am currently still paying UK tax and National Insurance. I also draw dividends from my business on occasion. I am doing less work than I was when I was in the UK but am still doing remote work from here and doing work in London at the same time as my wife visits.

-	I will soon begin doing the same kind of work in Portugal for some clients and will be paid in euros. This will be a small amount and I intend to do this as a sole-trader on a “green receipts” basis.

-	So far we both have Portuguese bank accounts and fiscal numbers and we are transferring money to live on into these from our UK accounts. 

-	We have a small amount of savings spread between our UK and Portuguese accounts.

My basic question is what on earth do we do next, and in what order?! I’m pretty sure our next priority has to be residencia....but that opens up another load of questions, specifically:

-	Can we get residencia yet (we’ve not been here 3 months yet)

-	Do we both carry on paying UK tax?

-	What about UK National Insurance?

-	Is it worth paying NI voluntarily in the UK so we don’t “waste” the thousands we have paid in already throughout our lives?

-	What about Social Security here? I know for me I will pay it as a sole trader, and I understand I will pay nothing for the first year, but what about my wife whose only income will be from the UK.

-	When do we do our first tax return here in Portugal? 


As you can see I am really struggling to get this in order! I know there are a couple of companies who deal specifically with these matters for expats, such as Blevin Franks, but these seem very expensive and aimed at people with money to invest, rather than the people like us who are here to have a simple life and just earn a decent living. 

If you can’t answer any of the queries, can anyone recommend an inexpensive account with knowledge of both the UK and Portuguese systems who we can turn to?

I can’t help but think there must be plenty of people out living here who are earning their income from the UK but so far on the forums I have found no definitive answers to these questions!

Can anyone help us!

Many Thanks
B


----------



## ofilha (Mar 22, 2009)

Have you checked the lojadocidadao.pt.
Página Inicial da Loja do Cidadão

It's in Portuguese, but it has links to all sorts of government agencies that may be of help.

I am in a similar boat with regards to health insurance.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Get yourself a GOOD account who knows the laves for foreigner living in Portugal. I fell foul of one who thought they did!!!

Now with someone who is on the ball and clued up.

Where do you now ive B


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Notlongnow

Sorry i can't help but on another Forum of which i am Banned there is a guy called Shelby his name is Gordon. His wife works in the Uk and flies back every so often. Gordon is very helpful person. On here Mr Blueskies i am sure could help with some but he is back in Ireland for a week. 

Good luck and i hope you get the answers you need.

Peter


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

Thanks All,

Siobhán - I am in Tavira.

PeterFC - I know where you mean, I have the question on there too but am getting do much conflicting advice I really need to find that accountant! Haven't had a recommendation yet though, although I have been told who to avoid!

B


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

notlongnow said:


> Thanks All,
> 
> Siobhán - I am in Tavira.
> 
> ...



I have the name and telephone number of a very reliable account in the area, She has come recommended by a friend who is into finances himself. 
PM me is you woould like the contact.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

One contact for UK expats is 
Centre for Non Resident
Fitzroy House
PO BOX 46 
Nottingham
NG2 1BD
0115 974 2120


----------

